# Just Bought a 50mm Lens!! Love it!!



## apertureman (Nov 12, 2009)

*Hey guys!

I just got me a brand new Nikon Standard AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D Autofocus Lens for my FM10! I just got to hold it during my lunch break and love it already, even though I didn't take any shots with it yet!!

I am super-excited! It's a tiny little beauty and I fell in love with it the minute I saw held it in my hand. Note: I've never owned a lens like this before. It's so small, yet so powerful. Ahh... I can't wait to release new pictures I will take with this baby!

I am ditching my horrid Cosina for good! Never using that piece of --- anymore!!

This noob will appreciate all the comments and suggestions from all of you who've used this lens before! *


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 12, 2009)

Im getting this as my second lens, hows the bokeh on it? Ive heard from many people its great but theres better out there.

Great lens for 100$.

Put up some shots!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 12, 2009)

Bokeh is quite nice 

Taken for bokeh only... the wall on the right is the focal point - there's a long hallway in this photo somewhere


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh NOYZE, you seem to be everywhere on this forum.

Great, im stoked for this lens. 2 months time and ill have it.


----------



## apertureman (Nov 12, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Im getting this as my second lens, hows the bokeh on it? Ive heard from many people its great but theres better out there.
> 
> Great lens for 100$.
> 
> Put up some shots!



The bokeh is really nice indeed! :lmao:

The people who say there's better probably use a longer focal length, let's say 200 or 300 mm at f2.8, you'll probably get a better bokeh that way. This is a 50 mm lens after all. 

I haven't had a chance to play around with it much yet, but I'll definitely put up shots (will be a few weeks, though).


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 12, 2009)

apertureman said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting this as my second lens, hows the bokeh on it? Ive heard from many people its great but theres better out there.
> ...


 
If you are shooting an FM10 film camera, will take you longer to get an image converted to digital so you can put it up here.

Just wait until you can try it on a DSLR with AF for your lens instead of having to manually focus like you will be doing on your FM10...


----------



## d2345234234 (Nov 12, 2009)

apertureman said:


> *Hey guys!*
> 
> *I just got me a brand new Nikon Standard AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D Autofocus Lens for my FM10! I just got to hold it during my lunch break and love it already, even though I didn't take any shots with it yet!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pugs (Nov 12, 2009)

It is honestly my favorite lens!  You will come to love it.  Plus it's fun zooming with your feet!


----------



## apertureman (Nov 13, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> If you are shooting an FM10 film camera, will take you longer to get an image converted to digital so you can put it up here.



Well, I'm finishing up a few rolls and will send them out for processing next week and should get the negatives with a CD of scans from the lab within a week.



PatrickHMS said:


> Just wait until you can try it on a DSLR with AF for your lens instead of having to manually focus like you will be doing on your FM10...



I rather like the manual focus on the FM10, the split circle in the center of the focus screen provides for a quite precise focus... now even better, because the view through the wide aperture of this lens is quite a bit brighter than the one I used before.
I do plan to buy myself a Nikon D90 sometime early next year, so I should also enjoy being able to autofocus. Since this lens is the AF -type (and not the AF-S), it doesn't have its own autofocus motor, but I am not worried about that, because the D90 does!  Just gotta buy smart, this is my first pro lens and I decided from the beginning that I will buy lenses that will be fully compatible with both film and digital SLR's.



Pugs said:


> It is honestly my favorite lens!  You will come to love it.  Plus it's fun zooming with your feet!



Yes! I shot a few tryout pics (of my buddies making pizza, lol) and I do enjoy it thoroughly!! Although, I don't really understand what you mean by "zooming with your feet..." could you please explain?


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 13, 2009)

To "zoom in", you have to walk closer to the subject.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 13, 2009)

HAH!  I meant using your feet to back up if you want to get more in the frame (aka: wide-angle) or using your feet to move forward if you want to get a tighter shot (aka: telephoto).  Sometimes, to get what you want you in the frame, you find yourself climbing, crawling, ducking, squeezing into tight spaces, etc... and often find better angles and perspectives in the process!  That's where the fun comes in!


----------



## DScience (Nov 13, 2009)

apertureman said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting this as my second lens, hows the bokeh on it? Ive heard from many people its great but theres better out there.
> ...




Uh sorry. Although the 1.8 is _okay_ at it's ability to render out of focus light, you do realize there are 50mm 1.4 and 1.2? Both produce far better bokeh than the 1.8 and this has NOTHING to do with focal length. 

Anyway, congrats on the nifty-50! You will thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## apertureman (Nov 13, 2009)

DScience said:


> Uh sorry. Although the 1.8 is _okay_ at it's ability to render out of focus light, you do realize there are 50mm 1.4 and 1.2? Both produce far better bokeh than the 1.8 and this has NOTHING to do with focal length.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on the nifty-50! You will thoroughly enjoy it!



Focal length does not affect the Depth of Field range, but it DOES affect the distribution of the DOF in front and behind the focal plane. A wide angle or standard lenses provide a more gradual fade of the DOF behind the focal plane, while the telephoto lenses provide it in front.

But you're right, to achieve a better bokeh with a telephoto, you would have to go all the way up to f/1.2 (haven't seen any telephoto lenses wider than f/2).

I HAVE seen the f/1.4 and f/1.2 50 mm's as well, but those cost a bit more than I was willing to spend at the time. Plus, I don't really need those numbers. I was shooting in room lighting at f/2 and was just fine with that.

Plus, it's not just the bokeh per se that I'm after. It is a major improvement on the lens that I used to have in terms of clarity and quality, and is only the first lens in the line of several more that I'm planning to buy with time. 50 mm is a versatile focal length and I will mostly likely use it for most of my compositions, so I just thought it's a good idea to start with that one.


----------



## apertureman (Nov 13, 2009)

Pugs said:


> HAH!  I meant using your feet to back up if you want to get more in the frame (aka: wide-angle) or using your feet to move forward if you want to get a tighter shot (aka: telephoto).  Sometimes, to get what you want you in the frame, you find yourself climbing, crawling, ducking, squeezing into tight spaces, etc... and often find better angles and perspectives in the process!  That's where the fun comes in!



In that case, it's more like a *TELEFOOTO* :lmao:


----------



## Pugs (Nov 13, 2009)

apertureman said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> > HAH!  I meant using your feet to back up if you want to get more in the frame (aka: wide-angle) or using your feet to move forward if you want to get a tighter shot (aka: telephoto).  Sometimes, to get what you want you in the frame, you find yourself climbing, crawling, ducking, squeezing into tight spaces, etc... and often find better angles and perspectives in the process!  That's where the fun comes in!
> ...


Oh... sh!t... that was so bad, I actually found it pretty damned funny!


----------



## apertureman (Nov 14, 2009)

I meant to add the word *FOOT* into the word *TELEPHOTO*, just to be funny, because you have to zoom with your feet. Perhaps it didn't really work


----------



## KalaMarie (Nov 14, 2009)

It sounds like you're loving your new lens!  I only have two lenses, but the 50mm is my baby.


----------



## apertureman (Nov 15, 2009)

KalaMarie said:


> It sounds like you're loving your new lens!  I only have two lenses, but the 50mm is my baby.



It is a baby!! So small, yet so powerful. I was shooting indoors in a church sanctuary with available light using this lens with shutter speeds of 1/125 and 1/60, on ISO 400 film. No tripod, handheld. It's awesome!!

What is your second lens? Just curious.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to the 1980's...a fast 50mm lens and decent 400 ISO color film...

to those weaned on pokey 18-55mm f/3.5~5.6 kit zooms, a 50mm lens with an f/1.8 or f/1.4 aperture is a mind-opening experience...it's what almost every SLR camera sold in the late 1970's and into the mid-19809's came with--a "fast fifty".

Hand-held shooting at 1/125 and 1/60 second in indoor conditions at ISO 400 was "a given" 25 years ago. In some ways, the photo industry has pulled the wool over the eyes of today's entry-level customer by foisting off a low-speed lens that would not have ever sold 20 years ago; at that time, f/3.3~4.5 in a 35-70 Nikkor was a "slow" zoom lens sold with entry-level cameras; it is amazing how pathetically slow the camera makers have gone on entry-level zoom lenses.


----------

